# out



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

out


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

out of what?

the closet?

right on. 8)


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Out where?

Camping? I like camping

Out...to dinner. I like Itilan

Out...to a movie. I want to go see The Incredables

Out...side? to cold here in Oklahoma.

Out where? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> out of what?
> 
> the closet?
> 
> right on. 8)


WHAT

I love you.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i prefer hotdogs to tacos.

but thanks for asking. 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> i prefer hotdogs to tacos.
> 
> but thanks for asking. 8)


ew... I'M *NOT* GAY.

I'm a female,AND I'M VERY.VERY. NOTT GAI


----------

